
OxidizeConf Speakers Announced - jamesmunns
https://oxidizeconf.com/schedule/
======
jamesmunns
Hey all,

OxidizeConf[0] is the first conference focused on Embedded Rust, and we've
just announced our (almost complete) speaker list! The conference will be
April 26th-29th in Berlin, and it would be great to see you all there!

[0]: [https://oxidizeconf.com](https://oxidizeconf.com)

